# Private plate



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking ideally a plate with 2numbers and 2 letters please.

Please post or pm me plate and price.

Thanks


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Can do you 3 letter 2 numbers ?

GUI 32 , on retention cert , fees all paid, cert in my name


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

No, sorry. Have space limitations.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

N18 GTR on retention.

:squintdan


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Got L7GTR if interested


----------

